# King Betta, spawn attempt #2



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I was going to put Dijon and Sunflower together but Sunflower is to big. So I got Kong and to my suprise she's almost as big as him!!! So I placed them both in the tub and a few hours later she has verticle bars and he has a small nest uner the cup  I have a feeling these two will spawn (but as with most of my feelings come out to be failures >:[). Let's just hope


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

King Bettas are epic. Good luck ^^


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well the nest has grown. No chasing or nipping. Kong is wagging his body under the nest trying to get her to meet him under there.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

yea now im excited for you too. i really want a king betta.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I added about 3 gallons of water and fed them FDB. Spawning should occur soon


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Aww yay!!! I hope it works. Keep us updated!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oohh so exciting!!! You must have butterflies in your belly!! LOL :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Any Updates!?


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Best of luck on the spawn attempt!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just nest building. Female (though now she's getting attacked) still has verticle bars


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Good luck! This is so exciting


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes it is so exciting!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I hope it all works out!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok. So I moved them to the main spawning tank and fedd bbs. Hopefully it works soon.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

fingers and toes crossed!!!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*HUGE bubblenest, was not expecting that*

What really got me today was the size of Kongs bubblenest. As long as I've had him he has *NEVER *built a nest. Now, his nest is filling up half the cup. Another thing that shocked me was that he built it at night, while the lights were off. Any way, all is going well. I'm thinking about releasing Sunflower tonight


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yayyyyy!!! =D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*Vid of king betta spawning*

Here's a vid of King Betta spawning (not mine): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY9PGHQ_-5g

The male is spawning with a normal sized female. That's how big they are!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool video!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*Released the female*

With his huge bubblenest I figured I'd release her. It started with a chase but soon turned into flirting and then the breeding flare (presenting more of a side view). Hopefully they'll spawn!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good!! Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Oh yay! Good luck!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

So exciting!!!! I hope that they spawn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Nice vid! I hope they spawn soon, that'd be awesome.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Right now he's trying to get her under the nest. This is going good


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay!!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

hope all goes well! i so want another betta, gotta get money for supplies first


----------

